# We caught some chunky bass



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Yesterday my buddy and I could not go snook fishing due to the weather so we hit up the lakes. It was windy as heck so I went with a rattle trap. We ended up catching 3 each and losing 1 each. All the fish were in the 3lb range. It was fun.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

That is soo cool. 

On the way to the Keys..."most years". My friends and I go out of the way to fish the Tamiani Trail from Naples to Miami. It is amazing fishing...and beside the highway in the ditch. Snook, Tarpon, Peacock Bass, Every kind of Oscar there is, Redfish, Largemouth Bass, Warmouth, all kinds of Exotics that have been released (I caught a huge Pacu once), and Jacks. We end up staying in Islamarada, and go up and down the keys fishing both the Oceanside and Bayside for Bonefish and Permit. But each trip seems to have some great highlights from fishing beside the highway on the Tamiani Trail. One of my buddies caught an 11 1/2lb largemouth on the trail once, and we took a picture and in the picture an oncoming Mazda Miata had a topless woman passenger that got caught in the background.....Great trip. 

The Griffin Road Canal is also a great Tarpon/Snook spot when you aren't via Boat. 

My next trip down I will give you some notice and maybe we can soremouth something. 

I love it down there. 



.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Garbo said:


> The Griffin Road Canal is also a great Tarpon/Snook spot when you aren't via Boat.
> 
> My next trip down I will give you some notice and maybe we can soremouth something.
> 
> ...


The buddy Zach and I were fishing with yesterday is a Griffin. After Andrew moved us out of Homestead we moved about 1/4 mile from that canal and him and I fished it a minimum of once a week. It's one of the few places I know of that you can catch a bass on one cast and a tarpon on the next. Do let me know the next time your coming down. We were just talking about driving down to the Keys because we are both out of lobster.

Also if it does not work out that we meet up you might want to take I-75 next time. Just as you get into Weston there is a park called Markham park. Either bring or rent a canoe. This is the tricky part.. Put it in at the boat ramp and paddle across the canal. Get out and pull it over the dike and back down to the sawgrass. That area of the everglades is an old WWII bombing range. It is the best freshwater fishing i've ever seen. Topwater weedless baits are best. Slugo's are the best.

Another place (that requires no boat) is Coral Reef Park in Pinecrest/South Miami. Use shiners! It's the best Peacock spot I know of. I'll throw in a picture of the last fish we caught there.

The goolge earth pics are the spots to fish. The Markham Park google earth pic is really just a general area. Just paddle to the pot holes the bombs made and fish them.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I forgot to add the most important part. If you fish the bombing range and you hear a airboat STAND UP!!!!!!! The saw grass in most places there is higher than your head while sitting. They will run you over if they can't see you.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dude....You got me Jonesin to go south. 

I love that stuff. It's funny I live over 600 miles from where we are talking about and I know all the spots you spoke of except the one that requires portage over the dike, and I want to see that one. 


That is Great Stuff. 



.


----------

